# Respectful ways to promote your stuff on forums like this?



## fibrefarmer (Apr 24, 2018)

I have a project and a Kickstarter that is nearly ready to present to the world. I'm looking for places and communities to share my excitement and possibly generate interest.

I moderate on a few forums, and I know the line between spam and advertizement is tiny. So I'm looking for ideas on how I can promote my stuff respectfully. Maybe we can make this thread into a resource for others who want to promote their stuff.

Here are some tactics I've learned from other forums. I don't know how many of them apply here, but that's number one...


Every community is unique. Learn about the community before promoting your stuff!
Established members of a community have an easier time of promoting their stuff for two reasons:
by participating in the community they learn what kind of posts are received well
they develop a reputation within the community

Provide quality content BEFORE promoting your stuff. Ask interesting questions and for every question you ask, try to give back to the community by answering two questions that you know the answer to (but don't talk out your ass or you'll get caught out).
Try not to write in terms of absolutes. Saying something is "true" or "wrong" when other people have experiences that contradict such claims, gets people's backs up and makes them less likely to respond to you in a positive way later.
When it does come time to promote your stuff, don't be a spammer. Posting to every single thread that comes up when you do a keyword search for "blue", without reading the thread first to see if it's relevant, is going to heap major hate on your project.
Start one thread. Add quality content to that thread. People don't like a post with one sentence and a link - they think it's spam or phishing. Instead, talk about your project, who you are, and why this link is worth clicking. A picture or video embedded in the post helps (another reason why steps 2 and 3 is so useful - it helps you learn how to use all the buttons)
Promote with a short signature and link. All those posts you made in step 3 will suddenly be links to your site and projects. - Now, this doesn't seem to apply for this forum because signatures aren't shown to non-logged-in users. But on other forums where signatures are encouraged. A pithy signature with a "follow" link at the bottom of quality posts both draws attention to your project and increases your sites SEO value.
Don't be afraid to talk up other people's stuff too. It shows that you are a well rounded human being that has interests outside their own ego. Just be aware of the community you are posting in and do so in a way that respects that community. 

have something to offer that is relevant to the group.
re-read point 1. This is the most important point.
So what do you think of my little list? It is what works in other forums but is it what works here? 

I've seen forums where people gang up on members the moment they mention something they are selling with cries of "spam" and "ban the spambot". I don't want that to happen to me because I feel what I'm creating is beautiful and wonderful and I'm hugely excited about it.

So I'm asking you all, what unique considerations do I need to take into account when promoting my stuff on Homesteading Today?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

There is one sub forum titled Barter Board. That's the place to post items for sale. Good luck!


----------



## fibrefarmer (Apr 24, 2018)

How does that differ from the vendor display forum?

any further tips on what this community feels is respectful self-promotion? Every community has its own flavour and I don't want to sour things as I like it here.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Either place. Both.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I agree, we have a place here for vendors as well as the barter board if you're into trading rather than selling your wares. Please use ether or both depending upon your preference.


----------



## fibrefarmer (Apr 24, 2018)

That answers one question - where to put the thread.

What about the other issues?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

There are no other issues. You posted a list of your thoughts. Looked ok.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

fibrefarmer said:


> How does that differ from the vendor display forum?
> 
> any further tips on what this community feels is respectful self-promotion? Every community has its own flavour and I don't want to sour things as I like it here.


Just be respectful of others, don't get caught up in gossip, personal attacks, and other such nonsense. We are a pretty easy going bunch.


----------

